# DMA is turned off!



## janlafata (Mar 29, 2005)

I just installed Sonic MyDVD and when I opened the program it said that it noticed that DMA was turned off for the recording device it uses (my DVD RW). It said that in order for the program to run correctly that it should be turned on. I'm not sure I totally agree that not having it on will affect a recording, but just in case how would I check on that? I went to hardware and device manager under DVD but could find no reference to that.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

You don't mention OS so I'll take a shot in the dark you mean Windows XP -

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/storage/IDE-DMA.mspx


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Woo hoo my favourite link http://www.dvdplusvideo.com/dvdguide005.html seriously I hope this helps


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

DMA reverts to PIO addresses this very issue.


----------

